# MTO GB Extension.



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like there are quite a few builds a long way from completion, and there's only two weeks to go to the 'official' end of the build.
So, unless anyone has any strong objections, the MTO Group Build will be extended to Sunday, 13th December.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2009)

No problem for me. I think they can get much time for building of their models. But the date you have esuggested should be the deadline.


----------



## kgambit (Nov 19, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Looks like there are quite a few builds a long way from completion, and there's only two weeks to go to the 'official' end of the build.
> So, unless anyone has any strong objections, the MTO Group Build will be extended to Sunday, 13th December.




WOOT! No objections from THIS corner!


----------



## imalko (Nov 19, 2009)

No objections here either, but we must be careful not to extent Group Builds to much otherwise the planned GB schedule will be completely disrupted.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree. Four months should be sufficient, and we can't continue to over run, so 13th December is the definite, final deadline! 
If members still wish to post an un-finished model as completed, then it will be classed as such in order to gain the GB icon, if it's at least 75% complete. But, of course, it can only be scored accordingly, and can not gain a placing.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Yay!!! Thanks Terry!! That makes me feel better about the P-40...


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 19, 2009)

All okay with me Terry, it would be great to see some more finishers in this GB.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2009)

..need every extra day I can get!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 21, 2009)

Been there done that, the extension is needed.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, this was an unexpected bonus!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 11, 2009)

Exactly WHEN on Sunday?  Seriously. It's going to take about a minimum of 24 hours for my clear coats to set up which means any extra time I can squeeze out makes a difference. 

BTW, the HS 126 and Hs 123 are both waiting for the clear coats to dry before I add decals.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2009)

Let's say 23:59 hours local on Sunday, 13th December. However, the group of photos of the finished model(s) should be posted no later than 23:59 hours local on Monday, 14th December.
I realise that there can be last minute tasks that can take time, and delay possible completion by the deadline. However, the GB has run for four months, plus an extra two weeks, and it will be unfair to others to carry on extending, and, as has been pointed out, further extensions can, and would, disrupt the ongoing timetable of GB's. Those models posted as 'Finished' which are not 100% complete, but more than at least 75% complete, will be judged taking into account such things as a missing decal, (where the item is awaiting receipt, for example), and similar, as long as such deficiences are notified in the post accompanying the submission of the finished photos.
Those models submitted which are less than 75% complete, will be accepted in order to gain the GB icon, but can not be scored to the point of being awraded a First, Second or Third placing.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 11, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Let's say 23:59 hours local on Sunday, 13th December. However, the group of photos of the finished model(s) should be posted no later than 23:59 hours local on Monday, 14th December.
> I realise that there can be last minute tasks that can take time, and delay possible completion by the deadline. However, the GB has run for four months, plus an extra two weeks, and it will be unfair to others to carry on extending, and, as has been pointed out, further extensions can, and would, disrupt the ongoing timetable of GB's. Those models posted as 'Finished' which are not 100% complete, but more than at least 75% complete, will be judged taking into account such things as a missing decal, (where the item is awaiting receipt, for example), and similar, as long as such deficiences are notified in the post accompanying the submission of the finished photos.
> Those models submitted which are less than 75% complete, will be accepted in order to gain the GB icon, but can not be scored to the point of being awraded a First, Second or Third placing.



Thanks Terry. I wasn't looking for another extension. Just wanted to know what the deadline time was. 
The extra day on the pics gives me a little wiggle room on letting the gloss coats dry.  Thanks again for clarifying. 

I suppose by local time that means the time zone of the builder?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2009)

No problem Dwight. Yes, the time zone of the builder. Otherwise, trying to juggle time zones with judges in Europe, the USA and Upside Down Land will get confusing - and I'm easily confused!!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 12, 2009)

A problem we all share from time to time ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2009)

Airframes said:


> No problem Dwight. Yes, the time zone of the builder. Otherwise, trying to juggle time zones with judges in Europe, the USA and Upside Down Land will get confusing - *and I'm easily confused!!*




Noooooo........_really!?_


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2009)

10 models completed so far, countin down to the end fellas....

Jan, wtf Brother, not one finished entry??? Get on atleast one of em man....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2009)

Ahem! Cough... and you're not....? He He!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2009)

I gave it up with the Strawberry Bitch after my back went out on me for 3 weeks there Terry.... Lost too much time.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

I shot and I scored! She's done...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry Dan, crossing posts - I was replying to Jan's comment on my previous post.


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2009)

I have completed my build and have my photos. I will not be able to post anything until 5:00, lunch if I am lucky.

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, no problem DB, it's noted.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

This is bugger not at all funny.... Total lack of inspiration, I blame the dark period of the year! I need help!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2009)

Wish I was there to help u get squared up Jan.... Lookin forward to seein u get some of ur kits finished up...


----------



## DBII (Dec 21, 2009)

did I miss the voting?

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope, judging is still underway.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 27, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nope, judging is still underway.



Voting?


----------

